# zoo careers?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

firstly, what do i have to do to work in a zoo?

secondly, how long will it take me to work in a zoo?

thirdly, how much do you get paid anually to work in a zoo?

fourthly, does it depend on the animal/s you work with, on how much you get paid?

lastly, what is it like working in a zoo?

(would be looking to work with exotic mammals, so coatis/raccoons/meerkats/etc)

had to put it like that so i didn't confuse myself :blush:

thanks for any replies : victory:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

[/COLOR]


eoj89 said:


> firstly, what do i have to do to work in zoo?
> It helps to get as much experience as you can with exotics....and by that I don't mean beardies. Apply to every single one going right across the UK. Then hope you're having a lucky streak!
> 
> secondly, how long will it take me to work in a zoo?
> ...


Good luck. There are very few zoo jobs to go around. Remember....get experience (possibly through volunteering at a zoo), and apply apply apply.:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

get a degree in biology and anything else along those lines...

education...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I've seen, even getting volunteer work at a zoo isn't easy and in high demand. Work for free just to get experience, and a fair bit of that will be clearing muck not working with animals. Similarly you can get volunteer work at animal charities and shelters, although of course there's less scope for exotics there.

Depends on what stage you are in life, I recently became aware of a course at Dartmoor Zoo on Animal Management, which is an equivalent to 3 A-levels. Other places run similar courses, but this one sounds more hands on. Obviously that's only a starting point and it'll still be up to you where to go after that.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

HABU said:


> get a degree in biology and anything else along those lines...
> 
> education...


Apart from at the very big zoos (Chester, Durrell etc), degrees mean very little in the majority of UK zoos. It's all about the experience. 

Doing a BTEC style course in wild animal management would be helpful though.....if you don't have one, the zoo may possibly make you take a correspondence course in this.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

am i better off getting as much experience as i can and starting as early as possible then?


----------



## sy1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry but I completely disagree with the statement that other than the big zoos degrees mean nothing. Almost every zoo ad now asks for a degree or equivalent, and whilst it is true that many zoo keepers do not have one plenty of small zoos are involved in key conservation efforts and breeding programmes that need staff with a good understanding of the science behind it all. Whilst having a degree is not vital, I would say if you are absolutely serious about becoming a keeper then it is an excellent place to start, not only does it demonstrate intelligence and determination but also can help open up a lot more doors to you.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Of course it would lend weight to any application, and I would never suggest leaving education early. But speaking from experience, all the animal care jobs I've had within large exotic collections have been more concerned with previous experience at the interview stage.

I got my zoo job not because of my degree, but because I had considerable experience with large dangerous wild animals. In fact, only one other keeper in the whole place was university educated.

With my current job in animal care, the requirements were only GCSE level....but I got the job because of my previous experience in the zoo.

I have students leaving now and heading to university. I also have a student walking straight into a zoo job because she has had experience working with our animals, and has put in time as a volunteer.....she was offered the job months before she even left.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to work at the cincinnati zoo... with the animals... whew!

education was everything...


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

am i better off trying to get a degree as well just to be safe? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what animals are you wanting to study?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Others may disagree, but I'd say for the best of both worlds, you're better off getting a qualification in wild animal management. It's like a BTEC or ND or something. 

Only because if you don't already have it, the zoo may ask you to do a correspondence course in it with the open uni or something like that. They did with me (in spite of the fact that I already had a degree in animal science and behaviour), and I guess it was a bit if a pain juggling that and an extremely tiring job.

I don't know how old you are, but there are many 6th form colleges that run courses like this


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

That is unless you wanna work with fish/marine life....in which case, a degree *is* necessary.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

HABU said:


> what animals are you wanting to study?


exotic mammals, basically raccoons, meerkats, coatis, kinks, something along those lines.



mrcriss said:


> Others may disagree, but I'd say for the best of both worlds, you're better off getting a qualification in wild animal management. It's like a BTEC or ND or something.
> 
> Only because if you don't already have it, the zoo may ask you to do a correspondence course in it with the open uni or something like that. They did with me (in spite of the fact that I already had a degree in animal science and behaviour), and I guess it was a bit if a pain juggling that and an extremely tiring job.
> 
> I don't know how old you are, but there are many 6th form colleges that run courses like this


i'm 15, starting year 11 in september and then going off to college after because i can't find any sixth forms that do any of them in liverpool :censor:

how long does the correspondence course take to complete?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

eoj89 said:


> exotic mammals, basically raccoons, meerkats, coatis, kinks, something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one fairly close to Liverpool.....well, Preston more like. It's called Myerscough. 

There's also Reeseheath nr Chester. I know they seem like a long way away, but a friend of mine made the trek everyday from manchester because it was what he wanted to do. 

A vocational course like that has the best of both worlds.....education and hands on experience.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

mrcriss said:


> There is one fairly close to Liverpool.....well, Preston more like. It's called Myerscough.
> 
> There's also Reeseheath nr Chester. I know they seem like a long way away, but a friend of mine made the trek everyday from manchester because it was what he wanted to do.
> 
> A vocational course like that has the best of both worlds.....education and hands on experience.


there's a myerscough college in liverpool :mf_dribble: it's where i'm applying for :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

eoj89 said:


> there's a myerscough college in liverpool :mf_dribble: it's where i'm applying for :Na_Na_Na_Na:


the Preston one is the main campus, liverpool is an 'offshoot' (cant remember the correct term). if the course you want/need is only offered at the preston campus, they will sometimes let under 18s stay overnight during the week, so you may not have to commute (if i remember rightly, they charge for that though).

to your original question, here is what one of the keepers at Edinburgh zoo told me: experience is key, then get your foot in the door with a zoo by whatever means necessary. apply for literally any job that becomes available, even if its nothing to do with the animals. then do some volunteer work for them. that way when a job becomes available, not only should you be one of the first to hear about it, you have the volunteer credits and you're already an employee so they know you're reliable and so on. apparently one of the girls in charge of the rhino's started off in the gift shop.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I know this is way too far away for you, but for anyone else reading the thread in the north west, there's an excellent course at Eccles 6th form Centre, Salford City College. Good collection of animals too.


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sparsholt college is where I went too. Was awesome place to study very hands on.
Ive been trying to get zoo work for the last 5 years and only had 3 interviews. Its cleary very competitive place to get in to, despite me getting full marks for my btec diploma in animal management and having a lot of experience for someone my age im still not in. :gasp:

Was also told for one position I applied for there was over 100 applicants that had gone for it...didn't even get a call, not surprised really. My advice would be study hard get as higher grade as you can (wish id stayed for degree) and do as much voluntary work as you can to build up experience. 

I have my own zoo at home now so I don't need a stupid job at the stupid zoo anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na: (would still love one, if HR from the zoos around Essex and london are looking at this)


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been working at a agricultural college animal centre as a keep for 10 months now. 
I havent got any animal based qualifications (in fact I have a human psychology degree) but managed to get the job on my practical experience alone (having kept and bred several speacies and always been 'animal minded') 

However, next week is my last week as i also have another job in a school that is taking precedence now.


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> I know this is way too far away for you, but for anyone else reading the thread in the north west, there's an excellent course at Eccles 6th form Centre, Salford City College. Good collection of animals too.


 You wouldn't know anyone involved in this would you!!


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry guys, but why does everyone think that you need a qualification to get a job in a zoo?


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

*???*

Sorry guys, but why does everyone think you have/need qualifications to work in a zoo? Just throwing it out there


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

You most likely will not get a job in a zoo. Most zoos are, or are run by, charities and like to get as much free labour as possible i.e. the ultra-competitive volunteer schemes offered by many zoos. If you specifically want to work with those animals then a zoo is not the best place to go. Try a conservation project specific to the species that you're looking for. That would then stand you in good stead for applying at a zoo later on. From what I have heard the pay is not good though so good luck.

I took the educational route with my hobby doing a marine biology and animal behaviour degree and it opened up a lot of doors for me, I just didn't want to work for free or any of that nonsense though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I work in the financial industry, having volunteered and managed several small animal collections in my younger years I found that the salary simply wasn't enough to provide a 'living' wage (I appreciate that money isn't everything).

My current job allows me to keep the species *I* want, not the species* I am told* to look after. I guess my question to the original poster would be, what you were to get a job as a zoo keeper but that you were assigned a position within the bird section, would you still enjoy being a keeper then?

I am still keen to 'make a difference' and I am able to do this via the European Studbook Foundation where I manage the studbook for the Sungazer and Armadillo Lizards. I am also the UK Coordinator for the Foundation and although on a voluntary basis, the benefit of being part of such an organisation should not be overlooked.

Personally, I believe zoos are vital for the long term survival of the larger species. As financial constraints increase however and the need to run these establishments as viable businesses - businesses that actually make cold hard cash - the responsibility of preserving many of the smaller species, will most likely fall to private individuals, so please, don't think it is only zoological establishments and those working within them that can actually make a real difference. 

Having said this, good luck with whatever route you decide to go down and don't let anyone curb your enthusiasm or dreams.


----------

